# Which smoker w/ ventilated insert to get



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

As others and myself have said previously on this forum, the best smoker you can get is the large Dadant smoker. Lasts forever, lights easily, replacement bellows and the inserts are available cheap. I've been using this particular model since the late 50's; wouldn't even consider a different one if you gave me a gross of them.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

fish_stix said:


> replacement bellows and the inserts are available cheap.


Are you talking about purchasing an insert for cheap, or making one for cheap?

I have read positive feedback about the Dadant smoker, but nearly all of the reviews are by individuals who have been "using the same smoker for 20+ years." That's great, but my question would be: are the smokers they sell now of the same quality as they were 20, 30, or 50 years ago?

Most companies are cutting back on their quality, and substituting cheaper parts. The majority of the feedback on Dadant smokers comes from products made a number of years ago, just making sure they are still as good.


----------



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

i have a mann lake 4x10 it was 32.95 ive had it 3 years and love it. never had a problum lighting it. but all i use in it is pine straw. when full it burns for a long time


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I had a mann lake style smoker as my first. I very much dislike the plastic bellows. They give out way too easily. Never again.


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a large Dadant stainless smoker with the vent plate in the bottom, and I have a really hard time getting it started. I've used grass, and even used smoker pellets with a propane torch - I've resorted to using charcoal with lighter fluid to get it going and then throw smoker pellets on it. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*Jpoindexter What am I doing wrong here?*
Ease the Bellows as your starting the fire with lid open as you see more smoke hit the bellows repeatedly faster to you see a flame wait a few seconds
close it up hit the bellows fast a few times and it should be smoke-in


Tommyt


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

Maybe the smoke pellets I'm using are moist from sitting in the garage. Do I light it at the bottom under the plate or light a newspaper and throw it in?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't use pellets, but maybe I'll try them.

I burn whatever I have handy... I fill my smoker partway full... hit it with the torch.... pump bellows... get the fire going pretty good.... then I pack in the material while I pump bellows... repeatedly pumping until I get the smoker loaded up.

Similar to this guy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39j7xKa3ViI


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

I broke down and bought a Rauchboy 2 and I love it. Unless I lose this thing I suspect it will be buried with me. It's an investment, but it's well made.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Did you use any other type of smoker before the raunchboy stingy?

I understand it's an investment, but the price alone is putting me off a bit. It's about twice the price as any other smoker. At that price I'd be better off buying one of the other two on the list that are cheaper, and if it breaks I can get the other one. I don't know though.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

I had one of the smaller stainless Dadant smokers. It worked but was difficult to keep lit. That doesn't seem to be an issue for the Rauchboy. Having said that, I'm sure you would be happy with most any decent smoker and you certainly don't need to spend the bucks for a Rauchboy to get the smoke you need. I just wanted to check it out for myself and am pleased I did. It's a very high quality smoker. You might look at the larger Kelly smoker. Some beeks seem to think it's a step up from the Dadant at about the same price.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Specialkayme; Dadant sells the inserts for the smokers. My present smoker is 3 years old and the insert shows no sign of needing replacement. We keep an extra on hand; I think they're less than a buck. The replacement bellows are about 10 bucks.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Dadant smokers are the only way to go, Dadant does not sell the inserts but MB has a way to make them on his website. Why would you want a insert anyway? I can get a smoker lid in under a minute. Pine needles are the only fuel to burn, unlimited supply, light easy, FREE!
mike


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

jpoindexter; the only way to light the smoker successfully is to light whatever you're burning first then drop it in. For example; using pine straw we light a wad of straw and stick it in the smoker while puffing lightly to get it burning good. Then start cramming more fuel in on top of the burning straw while puffing. You can pack it in good and tight once it's smoldering on the bottom. You cannot light a smoker from the top!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Fish Stix that is what I do. The making sure it is well lit part is crucial. Then pack away. *REMEMBER HEAT RISES, FIRE BURNS UP NOT DOWN!!!! *


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

fish_stix said:


> Dadant sells the inserts for the smokers.





Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Dadant does not sell the inserts.


I've checked their website and can not find it. Fish_stix, do you have a link or information about how you purchased your insert? Or did you buy it in person? Perhaps I need to call them up. 

If the Dadant insert works well, maybe that is the way I should go.



Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> MB has a way to make them on his website.


I haven't had success building a working, durable insert, even using MB's site. Maybe it's just me.



Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Why would you want a insert anyway?


If I can buy one with an insert for the same price as buying one without it, why wouldn't I want one?



Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> I can get a smoker lid in under a minute.


Maybe I'm just paranoid since the old one is crap and burns out in under 30 seconds unless I continuously pump it.



Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Pine needles are the only fuel to burn, unlimited supply, light easy, FREE!


I have found pine needles to release a high amount of creosote, plus they have a tendency of making the honey change taste. At least that's from personal observations. After the honey flow I love to use pine needles. But that's more of a topic for another thread.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pine needles....
That's the trick for me. I tried the burlap sack thing and the old cardboard rolled up idea. I couldn't keep the darn thing going. I have a whole row of pine tees, so i tried that. Works like a charm. Put a little in and it lights up easily. Once it gets going good, I pack some more in on top of it. It smokes like a freight train. I am using a smoker that I bought from better bee a few years ago. I have to keep refueling fairly often, but that's fine. Its an economy smoker, so go figure. It pumps out white cool smoke, and it is easy to get lit.

Rob


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Glory bee has a very good price on one.
http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_ProductDetail.cfm?PC=3&PSC=22&P=22192&Product_Name=smoker%20with%20removeable%20inner%20can&Token=64.85.237.146:{ts_2011-01-21_16:27:46}-944045


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Specialkayme; I bought the insert at the Dadant branch in High Springs, FL. Maybe they only carry it at the branch stores and it's an unlisted item. They had a whole stack of them and I had seen them there on several occasions. We bought out an old beek who had several dilapidated smokers so I bought some bellows and inserts and put them back in use. BTW, my son bought one of the smokers with dome top and yellow plastic bellows from an unnamed supplier 2 years ago. We tried several times to use it, but it is a piece of junk; WILL NOT stay lit without constant effort. Run from them!!!  Next time I'm up there, which will be soon, I'll get info on the inserts and post it.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I got some of the smokers bluesky sells, came with an insert, Spent 10 min. trying to get it to light, then tossed the insert and lit the smoker. Why would you want an insert?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I would say that the blue sky one doesn't look very sturdy, but the Bee Calmer one looks legit. If it is legit may be another question.

So basically it's between the Bee Calmer, the Raunchboy (which is too expensive) and the new contender: http://www.glorybeefoods.com/gbf/Shop_ProductDetail.cfm?PC=3&PSC=22&P=22192&Product%20_Name=smoker%20with%20removeable%20inner%20can&Tok%20en=64.85.237.146:{ts_2011-01-21_16:27:46}-944045

At the moment I'm leaning toward the Bee Calmer, although I'd love it if Dadant had an insert. That would change the whole game plan.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a few Rauchboys and they are definitely nice smokers, but for the money they should be. Any large smoker can be outfitted with an insert for a little work and no money:
http://bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#smokerinsert

I have a couple of large smokers that are quite old and doing well. One is from Dadant and the other from Walter T. Kelley. Both are about 30 years old or more. Both have homemade inserts in them.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Do not buy anything metal ware from Glory, Chinese [email protected]#, and don't think I'm joking you will truly be sad if you do :no:


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Dadant # MO1944 $14. 95
First thing you do is get some wood stove door gasket and seal between the side of the can and the insert. If you do not all the air will go around the insert and the smoker will not stay lit. Plan on using a torch to warm up the build up around the lid cause you cannot get the lid open when cold after you use it a few times. Cedar pet litter light easy and make lots of smoke.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok. So Blue Sky and Glory are out. Leaving Bee Calmer, Raunchboy, and Dadant. Raunchboy is too expensive, leaving Bee Calmer and Dadant. Dadant is a nice smoker, but doesn't provide an insert (I've read your site Mr. Bush, and I've tried to make my own, it just doesn't work out for me. Shavings from a tin can everywhere and I cut myself on one of the shards at the bottom. Looked like crap and was covered in blood. I'd rather find one that comes with the insert).

So unless someone can find the Dadant insert (the product number provided didn't work on their website), looks like I'll be going with the Bee Calmer.

Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

For one, most of the smokers that you posted are china junk, one might have been made in Romania Solvainia or something like that. I still say go with the dadant. Forget the insert, the dadant smoker lights so easy. Use pine needles and you will not have issues. If you really think the pine needles are making a difference in the taste, then you are smoking WAY to much. Always hold the fuel (pine needles, paper for lighting the pellets, burlap, etc ) in your hand, and light from below like everybody is saying. If you do use pellets, use some pine straw to get it started.
My .02

mike


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright Kingfisher, the Blue Sky and Glory ones might have been crap outsourced to China (which sometimes makes products better than the US, just saying) but do you think the Bee Calmer one is?

It's sold by Bee Commerce, president of which is Howland Blackiston author of “Beekeeping for Dummies.” They offer a 100% satisfaction, money back guarantee and appears to put alot of emphasis on the quality of their products, claiming never to sacrifice quality for price.

Maybe it's just business talk, but it seems legit.

Again, perhaps I'm just a little paranoid about having a lighter that doesn't stay lit. All I know is the plastic junk I had for the past few years was more of a danger than a tool. Never again do I want to light my smoker, get it full going, set it down, crack open the hive, lift up two frames, have the bees get pissy and reach for my smoker only to find out that it's gone out in the minute and a half that I left it un-supervised. To me, that means getting an insert. Maybe it helps, maybe it doesn't. But for me it's more peace of mind.

If the Bee Calmer is $38, is 11" tall, has wire guards all the way around (including under the canister) and comes with an insert, it seems like a good deal. Dadant's is $38, 10" tall w/o an insert. Assuming they work the same, by ordering from Bee Commerce I get a free insert, don't slice my hand open in the process, and get a little peace of mind.

Unless of course the Bee Calmer is crap. In which case I return it, lose out on shipping, and get the Dadant.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

The bee calmer just looks like what I described above. You talk about this guys credentials, dadant has been in business 100+ years and they have stuff that is junk. Same with glory bee. 
What is with slicing your hand open on the smoker? 
m


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry, I described in post #26 about how I cut my hand open trying to make an insert. I'm not interested in doing it again, lol.



Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> most of the smokers that you posted are china junk, ... I still say go with the dadant.





Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> dadant has been in business 100+ years and they have stuff that is junk.


I'm sorry Kingfisher, so you are saying that Glory and Bee Calmer are junk, and the Dadant is junk too? Just a little confused.

I don't have any problems lighting a smoker. None whatsoever. I have problems with the smoker staying lit. Operator error or smoker error, I don't know, but I know over the course of the past two years I havn't been able to get my plastic smoker to stay lit WITH ANY FUEL. Including those "kwik start" pellet things. My guess is it doesn't stay lit due to bad bellows and not enough air flow. An insert would solve one of those, not having crappy plastic bellows would solve the other.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I mean they have other things that are junk that they outsource in not the smokers though. I never have problems with mine staying lit. A little time in the getgo keeps it from going out. 

mike


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

You can buy a Silver lined Gold Plated inserts Platinum Protectors rods all around 
and with out know how to lite and what to put on top of the Lighted material 
You will still have Zero smoke in a few minutes
Truly the fire is the story and YES the air flow to Puff(bellows) is needed 
but if you Fire is not Burning and you pack more above it you can pump the bellows till your Hand falls off you'll have nothing
I know this post went 360 but you have to have a fire to start the smoker

Tommyt


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks to everyone on their suggestions on how to light a smoker and what fuel to use. I appreciate your input and all of the help you are giving.

I do know how to light a smoker, and I know how to keep one lit (one that actually works). I've had bees for over six years, and the first four were problem free. When the smoker stopped working is when I had problem with it. Not with lighting it or with the fuel source. I am aware of the different types of fuel to use, the pros and cons of each, and what usually stays lit the easiest. I've used (almost) all of them in the past. 

My problem isn't with getting it lit, or with a good fuel source, it's with a smoker that doesn't circulate enough air. When I light a kwik start stick (the kind that burns like incense), I get it going well, and then it burns out in 1-3 minutes once inside the smoker and the bellows arn't moving, it tells me there isn't enough air circulating in the canister. My goal is to replace the smoker with one that does circulate enough air in the canister when the bellows arn't moving.

Again, thanks for all of the input and help, I really do appreciate it, but I don't need advice on fuel and lighting, I need advice on durable smokers that circulate air efficiently. 

Sorry if it sounds mean, I'm not trying to be. Just trying to steer the topic back to smokers and away from fuel and lighting.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

I've noticed over the years that smokers take a little more energy to get going and keep going during the winter months. Perfectly dry fuel and a warm summer day are ideal - true also for the BBQ. I will probably purchase one of each of the smokers listed at some point and do a side by side comparison. There are way too many variables involved to draw conclusions.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Specialkayme In post #32
That was not intended toward you 
all I can say
I am to new too bees and have been lucky so far with my DaDant

Here is what I ask all 
Is the bottom hole in your smoker clear what is the size of it 
the whole smoker thing should be based on draft you have a High hole and Low
hole if there should be a draft from Below rising out the upper 
if there is not a clear passage 
Your smoker will continue to choke out the fire ,unless you were Pumping the bellows 

Tommyt
http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/smok.html


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Nice diagram Tommy. You are very talented. 

From the looks of your design, I can tell why my plastic POS is having difficulty. My bottom hole is not clogged, but there is nothing holding the material up and above the hole. Essentially, if I have one piece of newspaper burning, the air can get in. But when you pack a few peices in there the hole gets blocked unless you are pumping the bellows. For this smoker, that means if I want enough smoke to last 5 min I'm fine, but if I want more I'm screwed without refueling every 5 or so min.

All the more reason for me to get a new one


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Make a grid from a piece of aluminum or some other metal with four legs to keep the grid above the level of the bottom hole of the smoker. Drill a lot of holes 1/4 inch holes work, into the grid for air to get through, I have done this with smokers that the grid burned out and needed replaced. Even a tin can of the proper size could be used trimmed to the desired form and turned upside down. Build one from thin cardboard to acquire a perfect pattern first.
If your fuel is damp spread it out on some material in full sun or inside a car on a sunny day to dry it out, you must have dry fuel for proper smoldering and staying lit. There have been a lot of previous posts on smokers and fuels, check them out to help your decision.
Hope that helps!
My smokers are all ancient but suffice for me.
If I were to buy an smoker today it would be Dadants larger stainless one, the apiary inspectors of my state all use them and are really easy to light and use-in my opinion. The wire shield surround the heat chamber and even the finger guard for shielding from burned fingers is nice. None of my oldies have have the shields.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I spent the extra money a few years ago and bought the Rauchboy, and simply love it. Once you get it lit it will burn until your fuel is gone or you put a cork in it.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

Specialkayme said:


> Nice diagram Tommy. You are very talented.
> 
> From the looks of your design, I can tell why my plastic POS is having difficulty. My bottom hole is not clogged, but there is nothing holding the material up and above the hole. Essentially, if I have one piece of newspaper burning, the air can get in. But when you pack a few peices in there the hole gets blocked unless you are pumping the bellows. For this smoker, that means if I want enough smoke to last 5 min I'm fine, but if I want more I'm screwed without refueling every 5 or so min.
> 
> All the more reason for me to get a new one


Thank you for the complement but I am not that talented LOL
The photo is from http://www.dave-cushman.net/bee/gif/tool/smokexsect.gif

I can't imagine a smoker working without the lower shelf to keep air flow 
as was mentioned make one or YES do buy a new I've seen a couple with the same holed bottom shelf, in the lid a bit smaller hole.
I guess to keep sparks from flying out?

Good Luck
Tommyt


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks to all for the suggestions.

I ended up going with the one from Bee-Commerce, or the Bee Calmer model. Bee-Commerce has gained a reputation for having only the best materials, and they offer a money back guarantee. Since it was the same price as the Dadant smoker, only larger and with an insert, I felt it was the way to go. If it doesn't work out in the first few months, I'll send it back and get a Dadant, while eating the shipping charges. If it works for a few years and gives out, lesson learned and I'll get a Dadant. But if it works wonderfully, I guess I win 

Thanks again for all the help. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> Thanks to all for the suggestions.
> 
> I ended up going with the one from Bee-Commerce, or the Bee Calmer model. Bee-Commerce has gained a reputation for having only the best materials, and they offer a money back guarantee. Since it was the same price as the Dadant smoker, only larger and with an insert, I felt it was the way to go. If it doesn't work out in the first few months, I'll send it back and get a Dadant, while eating the shipping charges. If it works for a few years and gives out, lesson learned and I'll get a Dadant. But if it works wonderfully, I guess I win
> 
> Thanks again for all the help. I'll keep you posted.


Well, it's been six months...did you ever receive your Bee Calmer and if so, how is it working for you? I'm getting ready to buy a smoker and it's between the Dadant and *maybe* the BC.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

I purchased a Bee Calmer unit. It had some good points and bad. I liked the insert, keeps the fire going but it had a single 'stand off' screw mounted in the center of the can. This caused the insert to bang around when you used it. I modified mine to have a triangle pattern of screws[3 not 1] and it improved the 'noise factor' when using it. I also did not like the bellows, even though it was leather. It has but one, single opening in the wood; which caused it to really draw the nasty oils and ash from the fire chamber. I modified my BC by removing the stock bellows and adding a Mann Lake plastic unit which has 2 openings[air intake and bellows output]. The bracket didn't quite fit the bellows, so I reshaped them and I got enough holes lined up in the Mann Lake bellows.

I like what I have now in my smoker but it's really hybrid now and it took a bit of modifying to get it where I wanted it. I suppose my extra standoffs and changing the bellows were a bit extreme; but I'm mechanically a tinkerer.

I would perhaps check into the Blue Sky model and ask about their bellows...single opening or dual; for the price it seems like a slightly better value.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I like my large dadant too now that I watched fatbeeman video on how to light one and keep good cool smoke.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, I don't feel like doing a lot of mods to a smoker so I'm leaning more to the flat-top style. I'm getting an order together for Kelley and am wondering if the "jumbo" smoker they have is the same as the large Dadant...seems I've saw where it was mentioned they were the same... ????

Ed


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

This one would be the one I would get. It has a shield too and is big enough to grow into. Someone said i would probably only buy one so I got a Cadillac http://kelleybees.com/CMS/CMSPage.aspx?OrganizationId=3&pageName=productDetail&productId=6332%7cProductGroup


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't pull that link up...the way Kelley's website is set up I guess. Anyhow, the one I'm looking at is the #149 "4"x10" Kelley Smoke Cloud With Shield". If these things are as durable as folks say I want to go ahead and get a decent one. I can do the tin-can mod that MB has illustrated if I need too.

Ed


----------



## lavert5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I just received my domed smoker from dadent. The mo1944 smoker for 19.95 it has a insert and lights well and smokes good. Seems really good quality for the price. So far i like it and works well for me but i haven't a lot of experience to say its better than other smokers.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

I think I have the link to the smoke cloud fixed.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

You will not find a better smoker at any price than the one here from Kelleys. It is identical to the one that dadant sells. Mine works well, it is the model shown here by guy ross. If you are going to light one and keep it lit it is easy to do. You need to use a combustible starter that burns hotter than the main fuel. I light the starter fuel with a propane torch get it burning good stuff the smoker fuel in ( there are many things that you can use, and most work well) after stuffing the main fuel in you have to pump like crazy for a while, if you get your main fuel lit it will not go out with this smoke cloud smoker. Just my experience, it works for me on many fuels. Burlap, hay, denim, wood chips, pine needles, and my favorite the seed pods from sumas bushes. I quit the wood chips because it glued my smoker shut with creosote. Good luck


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

The Kelley Smoke Cloud with shield is the one I'm going to get...looks like some good references. 

Thanks for the confirmation!
Ed


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

The Kelly one is made by Dadant... They are identical. 

It is a great smoker BTW, very well made. Should last me a lifetime unless I run it over with a truck!


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

kincade said:


> The Kelly one is made by Dadant... They are identical.
> It is a great smoker BTW, very well made. Should last me a lifetime unless I run it over with a truck!


Yes as I posted earlier they are identical. but I guarantee you that Kelleys isn't made by Dadant They are made by someone else for both. Kelleys is usually a little cheaper. Kelley's wouldn't buy from a competitor. I know the folks that own and run Kelleys. Down to earth, good people.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been using my large Kelly smoker with shield for 11 years and it was used for about 20 years before that from what the old man that sold it to me said. It still works great and is in great shape.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the Kelley 4x10 with shield. The best thing I have found for fuel is clean untreated burlap and pine needles. Cut the burlap a little less then the height of your smoker and twist it up with pine needles as you go. Make a bunch and tie them up with string to have on hand. Quick light, long burn.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

valleyman said:


> Yes as I posted earlier they are identical. but I guarantee you that Kelleys isn't made by Dadant They are made by someone else for both. Kelleys is usually a little cheaper. Kelley's wouldn't buy from a competitor. I know the folks that own and run Kelleys. Down to earth, good people.


I asked Kelly on my last order with them; they told me they get them from Dadant. As ordering from Kellys is usually a better experience, that's where I would order from next time.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, not the first time I've been wrong, won't be the last unless I check out shortly. Which I have no plans of doing. I know that Shaun and Jane get along well with Clay that owns and manages the Frankfort Ky. Dadant store. But I just didn't think that Dadant actually made the smokers. Kelleys makes many of their products right there at Clarkson, Ky. Yes the smoker that they sell is the best I've ever used. But there are lots that I haven't used.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

valleyman said:


> Ok, not the first time I've been wrong, won't be the last unless I check out shortly. Which I have no plans of doing. I know that Shaun and Jane get along well with Clay that owns and manages the Frankfort Ky. Dadant store. But I just didn't think that Dadant actually made the smokers. Kelleys makes many of their products right there at Clarkson, Ky. Yes the smoker that they sell is the best I've ever used. But there are lots that I haven't used.


Honestly not sure who manufactures the smoker... Just relaying what Kelly told me. You seem to know much more about them than I do!! I guess the point is that one cannot go wrong with either the Kelly or Dadant.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

valleyman said:


> Kelley's wouldn't buy from a competitor.


I saw a couple of items in their recent catalog that looked suspiciously like Maxant's.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

beemandan said:


> I saw a couple of items in their recent catalog that looked suspiciously like Maxant's.


Maxant is a manufacturer as well as a seller. I'm sorry but I'm still having trouble accepting that Dadant is manufactoring smokers. I do know that Kelleys tries to have top quality products as well as a full line of others. I don't think that many can dispute the fact that what Kelleys manufactors is very good to top quality. We must remember that some will buy according to price, with quality being unconsidered. If you are in the business that they are you must offer to all segments of clientel. I for one am very fortunate to have Walter T. Kelley Co. 35 miles from my door step. Shipping makes things much more expensive, but so does gas to go get it.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with this Mann Lake model?

www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=863&idCategory=8


----------



## utahbees (Jun 30, 2011)

Just made up a tin can insert like on bush's website and packed the smoker full of pine needles... wow never had so much smoke. Could not get the thing to stop. That will be great when I check on the girls next time. 

If you do not have a stand at the bottom of the smoker just make one out of a tin can and then make up a tin can insert like in bush's website. You will not need to buy another smoker if you do.


----------



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

guyross said:


> I like my large dadant too now that I watched fatbeeman video on how to light one and keep good cool smoke.


I'm a brand new beek with an old dadant smoker...the fatbeeman video:applause: is great. My smoker stayed lit for well over an hour yesterday! ...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Could not get the thing to stop.

That's the idea. Plug it with grass when you want it to go out. Usually laying on it's side will do, but the grass is good insurance in addition.


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

valleyman said:


> I'm sorry but I'm still having trouble accepting that Dadant is manufactoring smokers.


Does no one get paper catalogs anymore? There's pictures of Dadant's smoker production line on page 21 of the 2011 catalog. From the catalog: "... Dadant bee smokers are still made in the U.S.A. by us..."

Not picking on anyone, just saying.


----------



## Heavenly bees (Mar 27, 2011)

yes i have the mann lake one and it works really good the only drawback is the hinge that holds the lid is made of very thin metal so it might not last as long but it stays lit for a very long tome if you get your starting fuel real hot and then pack pine needles on top all the while puffing the bellows and alot of smoke occurs lol


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I love my dadant smoker. Once I learned how to keep the darn thing lit, it makes smoke for an hour easily. I use dry weeds, rotten hay, and a bit of sawdust as fuel.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Rwurster, you should give pine straw a try... makes a strong smoke, and lasts a very long time...

guys the trick is to get the first bundle HOT, flames leaping out at you kind of hot, then pack in some more while puffing, then more, then more, then more until its packed tight and HOT... This fuel will go for hours as long as some one puffs it every now and then...

Oh, Kelley's extra large commercial series... not sure about the name of the style, I just tell them to send me 20 more smokers and they know what I want. Lol.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

This kind of hothttps://picasaweb.google.com/113400947700542391177/August302011?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Guy, that's pretty serious thinking there...the bag of concrete. I figure you're going to put the shb's feet in little buckets, fill them with concrete, and pitch'em off a bridge. That's DEDICATION!!!!!!! :applause:

Oh, btw the way...did the beek realize the flame was that close to his hood?  That's getting it fired up!!!!!!!!

Ed


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha! Yep, that'll do! Lol.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

My wife made this of me. She thought it was extreme beekeeping too.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

<chuckle> I bet she did!!! Was she aware of the height of the flame when she took the picture or see it afterwards? Nice shot!


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

No neither of us realized the height of the flames. She made another shortly after I closed the lid and it looks more like a torch than a smoker. It might be something that needs to be covered in bigger beekeeping class. (How to light a smoker without lighting yourself


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

http://kingfisherapiaries.com/galleries/slideShow.php?ID=6
Heres one...but not that big!
mike


----------



## Bill S (Jul 4, 2011)

What makes the Rauchboy so good? Where can I purchase it?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What makes the Rauchboy so good?

Stainless steel and an insert.

> Where can I purchase it? 

Don't know at the present, but I bet you can find it on "google". The outfit I bought mine from seems to have gone out of business.


----------



## toomanyhandles (Jun 24, 2009)

Since the subject of inserts/ risers/ maintenance of smokers has been touched on in this thread, that reminded me of the posters the Univ. of Minnesota bee lab has available:

http://www.extension.umn.edu/honeybees/components/freebees.htm

The posters about the bee sampling vacuum and the smoker maintenance I thought were rather fun finds.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All that scraping and disassembling is unnecessary. You just need to burn all that creosote out with a torch. I use the same self-igniting one I use to light it...


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep Micheal, that's all that I do. Occasionally have to use the propane torch to get the lid open after a long slow burn. I think one of the best peices of equipment I have is my self igniting propane torch, oh sorry that's another thread isn't it. I would not keep bees without one. You can actually stick the neck down into,and under the fuel and reignite it if it goes out. Make sure the torch ignites though. No one has said which fuel makes least amount of creosote. I doubt that there is a large amount of differience in any as creosote is created from fuel not burning completely.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Bill S said:


> What makes the Rauchboy so good? Where can I purchase it?


I got mine from the folks at The Bee Space.

Brian


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I got a Bee-calmer from Bee Commerce that looks almost the same as a Rauchboy but a little less expensive. Great smoker BTW.

http://www.bee-commerce.com/products/Bee%2dCalmer-Stainless-Smoker.html


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm gonna modify a tin can to go inside my old, used, but free smoker.


----------

